# My Amazing Rhom !



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I haven't posted any pictures of this guy in a while... so here he is, measuring about 10'' long. 
A true finger chaser !


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Killer pics man
#3 is pure win.....


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Sick Pic's! What is he a xingu? Or, what?


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

Finger chaser...with no chimple...and gorgeous colour - WOW!!








VitaChem with the food??


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks guys !!

My camera helps me a lot in snapping some good pictures !









Carbee - No vitachem... but just plain shrimps and tilapia fillets. ... and many water changes.



Gerrad said:


> Sick Pic's! What is he a xingu? Or, what?


I don't have a clue... a diamond rhom for sure.


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

great looking rhom mate


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

splendid looking rhom. great shape on him









submit the lhe 3rd pic to the picture of the month contest


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

sweet looking rhom you got there.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

damn, "amazing rhom" is definitely a good choice of words... that guy is flawless


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Very Nice


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful and badass rhom you got there, Moondemon!...He rocks like a MEGADEATH concert!!!...


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice 10in. I can't wait for my guy to grow to that size.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That's one beutiful rhom you have there Moon!







Do you by any chance know the collection point? Very nice looking rhom indeed.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

spectacular


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Ja said:


> That's one beutiful rhom you have there Moon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man !
No clue... I'd love to know !!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Very nice job Moondemon. Thats an impressive fish.


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

Excellent Specimen!!!!!!









How long have you had it? and how much growth do you estimate since you've had it?


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

sweet


----------



## Carnofish (Sep 15, 2009)

real amazing rhom


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Very Nice...Moon!!!!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone !


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

No words!!! He's really amazing!!!


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Blood-shot eyes all the way


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Sweet looking Rhom.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Awesome Rhom MD thanks for sharing


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm jealous, nice fish, my rhom's eyes still aren't red yet


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Beautiful Rhom!!!!!









The pics are some of the best I've seen


----------



## danilo72 (Feb 22, 2006)

very nice fish man


----------



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey Moon nice looking fish. Is this the one you picked up at what was formerly Big Al's?


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

he looks AMAZING man great great fish dude


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone !!!



nero1 said:


> Hey Moon nice looking fish. Is this the one you picked up at what was formerly Big Al's?


No.I sold that rhom (that came from big al's) to thecableguy.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice rhom Mat!! When can I buy him from you? j/k









ps-I'll upload a new vid asap of the Peru I got from you.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

TheCableGuy said:


> Nice rhom Mat!! When can I buy him from you? j/k
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha.. I can't see the day that i'll sell this guy !!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Moondemon said:


> Nice rhom Mat!! When can I buy him from you? j/k
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha.. I can't see the day that i'll sell this guy !!
[/quote]
I wouldn't either!
New vid is up.

ps- GO HABS GO!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

That thing is FLAWLESS!! also


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Moon how much has this fish grown since you bought him? How long have you owned him? 
Any plans for replanting that tank?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Lifer374 said:


> Moon how much has this fish grown since you bought him? How long have you owned him?
> Any plans for replanting that tank?


It grew from about 6.5'' to maybe 10'' in the past 3 years and a half (since i got him).
As for plants, I'd need to buy new lights... but it will probably happen in a near future !!


----------

